# True LED Tail Lights - Smoked and INSTALLED w/ Pics



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Though I love the 2009 and newer LED-light-pipe tail lamps, I didn't end up going w/ them because they still use non-LED bulbs for the brakes, parking lamps and turn signals. Well, my wishes were granted when member "neu318" found some true LED style clusters on eBay. I did some more digging and found some smoked versions which solved all three wishes in one: 1) LED, 2) Smoked 3) Something really different. 
I like the smoked versions because they are not too JDM looking. Actually, I don't think these really look JDM but look more like something in.Pro would make and offer for the Euro-market - as they do for all the lucky A4 and A6 drivers out there.
These are made by a company called Eagle Eye that manufactures replacement headlights and tail lamp assemblies. The quality is not OEM but very near it. I had low expectations for $220 and they were exceeded.
I will now have a complete LED rear cluster including Amber turn signals but not the backup light. The Amber LED turn signal was done a while back w/ a very bright $50 Autolumination LED bulb and 4-ohm resistor. It actually showed up as Amber through the stock red-ish rear OEM lens.

Photo Review:
They came in 7-days and were very well packaged:








See the OEM and LED side by side - they look good w/ similar hardware.
















They installed like a snap and fit very well. I just need to warm up the rubber seal where it meets the hatch closing.
http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab163/troysicotte/Audi%20A3/April2010083.jpg[IMG]
Left = dark and LED! Right: BORING OEM:
[IMG]http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab163/troysicotte/Audi%20A3/April2010084.jpg 
Before pic of car's rear:








COMPLETION:








































OVERALL:
I am very happy with the $220 spent and really like the dark chrome see-through look that matches my headlights:








One thing that is strange is that inner rear-fogs seem to be on w/ the standard parking lights. I am still playing around w/ it but cannot figure out why the brightness would be different. It's like they're getting more current but LED's should either be 'on' or 'off.' I don't have the euro-headlight switch but that's next on the list so we'll see if that changes output. They still get brighter w/ the brake lights which will make folks behind me very happy!
I have a video of it all working if anyone is interested in seeing it.

_Modified by TroySico at 2:31 AM 4/13/2010_


_Modified by TroySico at 2:37 AM 4/13/2010_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good but I still love my euro led tails







with amber signals!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

dang, i cant decide how much i like em
any better pics during the day??


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (mkim)*

I hear you on the OEM light-pipe ones. I was too cheap!!!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (Presns3)*

I have a crappy camera today (hence the blurry photos). I'll shoot the car this Friday and post some in the daylight. Here are a few more:



















_Modified by TroySico at 2:45 AM 4/13/2010_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually I'll buy a set after I get my R32 bbk kit


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

uh not too sure about those....


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

kinda ricey if they didn't have the red strip i think they would look better.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The whole bunch of dotted LEDs making a giant light are passe. It might have been exclusive when it came out, but once you start seeing that style on every truck, then it was not trendy anymore. Maybe you can muzzle out the middle row of LEDs, which at least will make it look like the devil's eye of the new A3's (or the new A4/A5's), except that little vertical light in the inner light breaks the continuity.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

At least the fitment looks great!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (grubble)*

Wow, I really like the way those look lit up. I'd probably go for the red ones myself though.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

so do the brake lights, reverse, blinkers all work correctly?
are they led bulbs too?
and what color do they light up?
they are actually growing on me. haha


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: True LED Tail Lights - Smoked and INSTALLED w/ Pics (TroySico)*

Looks good! Probably a little more flashy than something I would rock, but I do like them. The smoked lenses complement the white car nicely!
As far as the differing brightnesses, if you have access to Vagcom try playing around with the brightness values. You can adjust it in percentage increments.


----------



## __DyNaSTY_X_ (May 14, 2006)

Video of this please!!
Looks very good on your car and im temped after seeing this.... Thanks for photos


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (__DyNaSTY_X_)*

I agree the smokes look great on white cars but that is about where they stop for me. I think they look great and for $220 it is well worth it.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: True LED Tail Lights - Smoked and INSTALLED w/ Pics (TroySico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TroySico* »_Though I love the 2009 and newer LED-light-pipe tail lamps, I didn't end up going w/ them because they still use non-LED bulbs for the brakes, parking lamps and turn signals. Well, my wishes were granted when member "neu318" found some true LED style clusters on eBay. I did some more digging and found some smoked versions which solved all three wishes in one: 1) LED, 2) Smoked 3) Something really different. 
I like the smoked versions because they are not too JDM looking. Actually, I don't think these really look JDM but look more like something in.Pro would make and offer for the Euro-market - as they do for all the lucky A4 and A6 drivers out there.
These are made by a company called Eagle Eye that manufactures replacement headlights and tail lamp assemblies. The quality is not OEM but very near it. I had low expectations for $220 and they were exceeded.
I will now have a complete LED rear cluster including Amber turn signals but not the backup light. The Amber LED turn signal was done a while back w/ a very bright $50 Autolumination LED bulb and 4-ohm resistor. It actually showed up as Amber through the stock red-ish rear OEM lens.



Dude, i like them. I'm glad i could help out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree they look great on your car, i think they would look good on a red car too. Try to post up a video.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: True LED Tail Lights - Smoked and INSTALLED w/ Pics (neu318)*

Suggestion:
try this: disconnected the middle set of LEDs so your car will look like this:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (__DyNaSTY_X_)*

Thanks for the input guys.
Here's a (ghetto) video...it doesn't show brakelight activity and the blinkers are not coming across as instant on/off like LEDs should since the frame rate is too s l o w ...
http://s860.photobucket.com/al...3.flv


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why are the LED's brighter in the section on the hatch?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_why are the LED's brighter in the section on the hatch? 

I thought it was originally a setting in Vagcom since it looks like the rear fogs are turned on which is impossible since I don't have the euro HL switch yet. Upon further inspection - I think it might be due to the fact that the LEDs on the inner lenses are actually slightly closer to the surface.
I need someone in Seattle that can help w/ Vagcom since a few peeps have already told me that output setting for rear bulbs can be adjusted.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Does the LEDs brighten up one column at a time from inside to outside when you hit the blinkers?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Does the LEDs brighten up one column at a time from inside to outside when you hit the blinkers?

That would be cool but no 2010 Mustang turn signal action on these! The turn signal is OEM style in the lower outer portions. In my case, they are LED bulbs that light up amber (see video).


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: True LED Tail Lights - Smoked and INSTALLED w/ Pics (TroySico)*

Did any one get these yet? It's been a few weeks and there has been lots of Seattle rain: no issues!!!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

did you fix the rear fog lights being on permanetly yet?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

how is your fitment? 

on the tailgate, mine is fine 
but for the outers, they don't exactly sit flush 

pics of mine to come... 
taking a long day trip in a few hours


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for the bad night-time camera-phone pics 

Stock (I know my right tailgate one was broken) : 









Stock with blinkers: 









Half-way done: 









LEDs: 









LEDs with blinkers:


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Nice! Did you get red lenses?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

yep
red lenses! 
and I had a problem with one of the outers, like the rightmost set of lights would go off and on, giving me a bulb out =/
hopefully it's fixed after i turned off cold diagnostics


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

why does the regular bulbed ones look brighter than the leds?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> why does the regular bulbed ones look brighter than the leds?


more omnidirectional glare


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

These are quite nice for $220!  Though they aren't "Audi enough" for me personally.  They remind me of the tails on the Ford Edge. Sucks that the OEM LED ones are only LED for that pipe lighting.


----------

